# ISO Mexican Horchata recipe



## GarlicGoddess (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, this is my 1st posting, EVER!   I'm jkath's cousin!  Anyone have a tried and true, authentic recipe for Mexican Horchata???  Thanks


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 29, 2005)

http://bibliotecadigital.conevyt.or..._bien/instantaneos/concentrado_de_orchata.htm

It's been a long time since I've translated a 100% Mexican recipy. This one comes from the "consumer advocate" website which helps people make their own versions of store bought products while saving money and using 100% sanitary conditions. I'll edit in my translation in 10 to 15 minutes.


Ingredients:

° 2 ½ cups of sugar
° 2 cups of cooked rice
° 2 tsp of rice flour or peeled almonds
° 1 tsp of powdered cinnamon
° 1 tsp of vanilla
° ½ cup of boiled water

Utensils
° Blender or food processor
° Sterilized jar with lid
° Label 

Directions:
1. Mix the sugar with water and boil it on low heat until it forms a syrup (10 minutes more or less). 
2. Add to this the rice flour and once incorporated the cooked rice. 
3. Remove from the flame and blend all ingredients together (Including cinnamon and vanilla) in the blender.

After that it’s a bunch of directions on how to seal this away in a jar and how long it keeps but what matters is that one cup of this mixture together with one liter of water makes orchata. For serving I suggest lots of ice. Also I’ve heard (haven’t tried it yet) that orchata and rum go great.


----------



## jkath (Jun 30, 2005)

Lugaru - rum, eh? and you haven't tried it????

Thanks for helping out my cousin!


----------



## bknox (Jul 14, 2005)

Has anybody tried a concentrated Horchata mix? I have seen liquid and dry mixes in the markets I go to but have never bought them.

I love Horchata and usually order it in the Mexican restaurants here in Chicago. Everytime I ask they all tell me they make it themselves. Maybe that is why I never bought the mix.

Anyway I think I will try Lugaru's recipe as well as with the rum. A little rum couldn't hurt.

bryan


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 15, 2005)

Still havent gotten around to making it myself... 

About mixes and concentrates well from scratch is in a class of it's own but as far as mixes go you can still get a great drink that's not exactly orchata but definatly not bad. I particularly suggest powdered mixes... I have simply had better experiences with those than with concentrates.


----------



## GarlicGoddess (Jul 15, 2005)

*powdered...*

Hi there again.  I have tried powdered horchata mixes, however they aren't, as most instant mixes, as good a the real thing.  They taste rather gritty, however, if you want a quick fix, the taste is similar.


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> A little rum couldn't hurt.
> 
> bryan


 






 That's telling 'em, Captain Jack


----------

